# Issue Small Pack - Any reviews?



## Arctic Acorn (27 Jul 2004)

I was watching the press coverage of the Van Doos coming home from Afghanistan the other day, and I noticed that all of the troopshad that new 'Tease the Soldier' small pack. 

Does anyone have one of these? Is it any good? Where is it being issued?


----------



## Bomber (27 Jul 2004)

I have seen a  pre-production one that a Capt in my office has, it is the exact same as the issue one, but in black, and he loves it.  I have also seen the CADPAT one over at DLR, and everyone that has it is really impressed with it.  I have tried on the new Rucksack at displays and am really looking forward to this peace of kit as well.


----------



## KevinB (28 Jul 2004)

???  We got told that we woudl be the first to get them - and get them in theatre next week...

Maybe the R22eR did not want to wait and took ours  ;D 

Oh well


----------



## zak (28 Jul 2004)

I'm pretty sure they were not using the new patrol back.  I believe they were using the avenger bag in cadpat.  The CF bought a whole bunch of them inorder to compensate for the lack of load carriage space on the TV.  I believe the plan was to issue those until the new packs come in.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jul 2004)

My opinion is the issued (green) avenger pack is garbage. Mine is still in it's plastic. I had to wear one a few times and it was pretty incomfortable.

Last minute in a DAG we were issued them and told we were not allowed on the plane unless we transfered the stuff from our issued or personally bought nuke bags to this new avenger bag.  (Thankfully someone shit canned it).  

I think someone up top saw that we had a need (sorta) and tried to do a really good thing, the end produect just didn't measure up unfortinuatly.


----------



## Armymedic (5 Aug 2004)

Saw up close the same bag the 12 RBC had in Bosnia. It is a cadpat avenger bag, exactly the same as my green one.

We had the same bull instruction as well on my flight, but most of us just chose to ingnore it (as we all had army green NBC bags and such) and pack the new bag away.


----------



## soldiers301 (14 Aug 2004)

Does anyone have document or image of the new pack ? Ive seen different prototype but i would like to see the official version.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (16 Aug 2004)

For those of us not in the know (myself included), could you provide a description, manufacturer of and some pics of the "Avenger" pack?


----------



## soldiers301 (16 Aug 2004)

Here is a photo of the Avenger pack.

http://www.gcks.ca/images/avenger-1.jpg


----------



## Matt_Fisher (16 Aug 2004)

The Avenger pack looks kinda rinky dinky.  I wouldn't want to use it for anything other than taking stuff to classes or the gym, or maybe as a range bag.  That's about it.

I'd suppose it would be good for cadets at summer camp who want to do the Cadpat thing, but are on a budget.

Actually, their entire website looks pretty cheesy:  "Products found in this website are in no way 
CADPAD(TM) or associated with CADPAD(TM)"

Cadpad?  WTF?

These guys make Wheelers Canadian Peacekeeper look high speed.


----------



## scm77 (17 Aug 2004)

zak said:
			
		

> The CF bought a whole bunch of them inorder to compensate for the lack of load carriage space on the TV. I believe the plan was to issue those until the new packs come in.



This may just be me talking, but if your gonna make and issue an entirely new TV, wouldn't you want to make sure it has enough space to carry stuff?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (17 Aug 2004)

You don't necessarily want to put everything you'd take on a patrol directly onto the Tac-Vest.

Ideally, the Tac-Vest should only have your "Assault Essentials" (ammo, pyro, first aid, optics and water) that you need to execute the fight.

You'll carry a patrol pack to put your other gear as needed (ranger blanket, rations, gore-tex, warming layers, etc.) that you can have the option of using or not using depending on the mission and environment.

That way when you don't overload yourself for assaults or short-range patrol work and can keep yourself unencumbered when working around vehicles and aircraft (mech and helo ops) than you would if you attached all your "snivel kit" to the TV itself.

I do agree though that the TV should have a better "modular" attachment system so as to mix and match equipment as per roles and missions.   Instead of the fixed pouches and velcro/buckle attachment system, a PALS/MALICE modular setup would have been far better.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Aug 2004)

More space, more room to carry crap...

Limited space makes you bring only the essentials.

It is problem with medics and their bags. There is a need to fill them up, and when you do, they get heavy. Heavy makes you tired and slow...Tired and slow can make you a) look bad infront of the troops, or b) when the feces hits the fan...dead.

the TV was designed to be dispensed with the to-be-issued small packs to be given out shortly after.


----------



## KevinB (20 Aug 2004)

We just got them (OP Athena - 031s - I think the 011s got them too)

 I will take soem pics and post - looks well constructed


----------



## Matt_Fisher (20 Aug 2004)

Will be interested to see how it works out!

Is the suspension still the black material as shown on the CTS website, or did they make it OD?

You think you'll spaz anyone out if you were to hit it up with some tan and brown Krylon?     ;D


----------



## GerryCan (17 Nov 2004)

So far I've got nothing but god things to say about the small pack, excellent piece of kit, probably the best issued so far in my opinion.


----------



## Armymedic (17 Nov 2004)

I got my new CTS small pack a week ago or so...

First impression - its heavy even empty.

I got it ready for the range, putting one of the "fanny" packs on the front and the two side pouches on. Also I threw on the spare large pouch (2 qt water bottle holder) from my tv on. 

I leaded it with my 3 L CamelBack, goretex pants, fleece top, rain jacket, extra toque & gloves etc, canteen thermos of tea, Timmies thermos of coffee, and then threw in my box lunch on top.

Carrying it without the TV was extremely comfortable, and well balanced. Then I tried it with my TV and frag vest on...after a bit of adjusting, I got the fit right and it was snug and felt secure on my back.


----------



## Yeoman (17 Nov 2004)

carry everything I need to carry (basically everything that went into the butt pack that wasn't in the TV already, plus a 3L camelback) and I've still got lots of room to put stuff into it. it's a very comfortable back piece, the shoulder straps are wide and thick enough that they don't cut the circulation off. I'll have to see if that 522 fits in as easily as it looks like it can in that picture in the little thing that came with the pack. the bag is 22 litre size.
the thing is bloody huge, I'm tempted to use it as my rucksack. a couple of big pouches, straps to throw more stuff on. definetely will put my motherlode camelback out to shepered if it can take the abuse that it looks like it'll take.
Greg


----------



## GerryCan (18 Nov 2004)

As for the 522, it was the first thing i tested on it(being a platoon signaller) and it works great. Haven't used it for very long periods of time, but anything is better than the man pack frame and it fits in good with room to hold a good amount of kit with it.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Nov 2004)

So far, every ones likes it....

Now bring on hte new ruck.


----------



## Troopasaurus (20 Nov 2004)

mmmm new ruck *drool*

Unfortunately its not even contracted yet according to the Tease the Soldier site, and being a reservist I'm looking at getting it in about 10 years


----------



## gun plumber (20 Nov 2004)

Your in the same boat as me in regards to all the new shiney kit.I'm here in Wx at a second line unit so we'll be the last to see any of it.I still don't have the tac vest or any of the other fancy stuff discussed here. :'(
Small pack system would be nice for those short trips to the field though(2-4)days or for longer ops if you had the ability to acess your follow-up kit.With what I do,we're always mounted,so this would'nt be a problem.
Does anyone know if you can mount a external valise type bag to it?If this is the case,than it would be exellent for short,summer ex's when all you really need is your polar fleece liner.bivy bag and ranger blanket,rather than the traditional full sleeping bag.


----------



## GerryCan (22 Nov 2004)

It's not contracted yet!!!!????? Come on! And i thought we were getting it soon. NO worries I guess. One way of looking at it. If they keep issuing me new kit every few years, I'll probably stay in for a good 20 for the kit alone :warstory:


----------



## HollywoodHitman (22 Nov 2004)

I had one of these packs in Bosnia.....I wasn't too impressed. The fastex style buckles were brittle, were broken in no time, and it wasn't very comfortable to wear even on a short hop. I can't imagine carrying one on a patrol. I think it's ok as a nuke bag or a gymbag or maybe a portable office, but as for use in the field? I'm not so sure. I eagerly await the issue of the new packs. Although being on the left coast and considering many of my troops are still in the old style combats and webbing, I won't hold my breath.

My 2 cents.

TM


----------



## Armymedic (22 Nov 2004)

Are you talking about the new small pack or that POS Avenger pack roto 13 and roto 14 had?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (22 Nov 2004)

Sorry, I should have clarified. The pack that roto 13/14 had. It was garbage. They had us hand them back on out clearance from VK and I was happy to be rid of it. I am eagerly awaiting the new issued small pack.


----------



## pbi (23 Nov 2004)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I should have clarified. The pack that roto 13/14 had. It was garbage. They had us hand them back on out clearance from VK and I was happy to be rid of it. I am eagerly awaiting the new issued small pack.



I just got issued one. Now, we do actually need to hear from the real soldiers, but as a briefcase commando who has spent a bit of time in the mud (albeit a few years back-I can recall overhead fire by catapults....), it looks and acts like a good piece of kit to me. It has a good amount of space inside, several blister pouches that you can add on in different spots,(including one that I have experimented with as a buttpack on the TV)  lots of straps for securing/adding additional items, an inside water resistant pouch, nicely padded shoulder straps and a chest strap and waistbelt. What do other users think? Cheers.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (23 Nov 2004)

PBI, 

Sounds like the pack you have is modular. The one I was issued in Bosnia I believe was the 'interim' pack to be given to the troops until the new small pack was released. I can't speak for the new issued pack, but I can certainly say that IMO the interim pack was / is garbage for anything resembling field use. 

TM


----------



## soldiers301 (23 Nov 2004)

Yeah I have the Avenger pack and this is crap ! This is not made for Military use.


----------



## pbi (24 Nov 2004)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Yeah I have the Avenger pack and this is crap ! This is not made for Military use.



Yes-by all accounts it was crap, but I really think that this latest one is a keeper. Waiting to hear from other users who have carried loads for any distance under op conditions. Cheers.


----------



## Redeye (24 Nov 2004)

Does anyone happen to know what the timeline to issue all the Small Packs is?  According to the manufacturer, the production run is supposed to wrap up in December, but how long before the PRes gets it?  I just sucked it up and bought a nuke bag in the interim, since I figure it's going to be a while (like always)...


----------

